# Violinists and Cellists...



## Guest

What do think of guitar transcriptions of Bach's Violin Partitas & Sonatas and the Cello Suites? I think the bowed instruments are preferable in the adagio.sarabande movements, but the plucked one handles the counterpoint and chordal passages more clearly. I'm working on Segovia's transcription of the Chaconne, in which he was influenced by Busoni's piano version.


----------



## altiste

The modern violin considering the way it is set up is hardly the same instrument as that for which these compositions were originally intended so the guitar is just as valid as alternative it could be argued.


----------



## Taneyev

On YouTube you'll find if you want it. a solo violin transcription of the 6 cello suites. Bach sounds great on violin, viola, cello, guitar, flute, bass, sax......


----------



## Ukko

Odnoposoff said:


> On YouTube you'll find if you want it. a solo violin transcription of the 6 cello suites. Bach sounds great on violin, viola, cello, guitar, flute, bass, sax......


The cello suites are much different, of more 'general application' than the violin sonatas and partitas, which strike me as intended to present challenges specific to the instrument.


----------

